# Jamie and Phil



## GonFish'n (Oct 27, 2006)

I personally think Jamie's new circuit will be a go with the biggest problem being everyone waiting till the last minute to sign up. He's already offered to REFUND membership money if folks find they can't fish it so I don't understand the reluctance of folks to get online with their signups? Go to www.ombtt.com and click Jamie's logo and you'll see an online entry form OR just print a copy and get signed on. On Phil's original question, the evening tournament scene is already pretty well covered with events at Griggs, OSR, Alum and Delaware on all days of the week except Monday's and Friday''s BUT we have nothing in the am, I'd love to fish an early morning, say safe light till noon, on a Monday, Wednesday or Friday morning. Entry fee around $35 includes big bass, either 100% payback or a 70/30% with an end of year fish-off for the 30% set aside for those who either fished ALL events and/or the top 75% of the field plus a "wildcard". That'd be a great opportunity especially for the second/third shifters (as long as the 3rd shift folks got off work early enough). What do ya think guys (and gals)?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest problem I see is there are way to many tournaments period. Seems everyone want to start or run a tournament. I understand why they want to do this but at some point there has to be a stopping point. It seems no matter where you go from April until Octiber someone is running a tournament. Sad part is the regular guy can't even go out and enjoy himself anymore without having someone running a tournament complaining about them fishing for fun. The last time I went to the ramp to fish and relax I had a guy ask if I'd not fish a certain area because he was on fish there. 
I fished tournaments for years and ran them also, but I never ask a guy to not fish or leave an area. The waters are public waters not tournaments waters. Again In my opinion there are way to many tournaments without the need to start more. 
There are some out there that are ran great and have a great bunch of guys that fish them. There are also some great open tournaments that I have and will fish. I wish people would support these more often. 
Good luck to those starting more tournaments I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Gonfish'n ! Was wondering when you would finally log on . I also wish Jamie & John a great first season . I think they will run a good tournament and hope they keep it a tight ship . The only bad thing that I see from this is the lack of interest due to the higher entry fee cost . You and I both know that it just doesnt seem to be there for some reason in our area .  I dont know if its just lack of better paying jobs or what it is and im sure that you have pounded your head on this as well . You would think that as competetive as guys are around here they would jump on tournaments like these . 

I also know what you mean about haveing a morning circuit . I have had alot of people ask me to do something in this format . I would love to , but its just to hard with 3 kids and work to make every event . I believe that it would be a good oportunity for you to look into . Im sure with the years of experience that you have , you would know alot more people than I would that may be interested in this . There are a few folks on this site that would really like to see this happen as well .

As per Dale's post . I understand your points as well . I have always tried to have a great conversation with everyone who is heading out or comeing in at our events who is not fishing them . I try to repect them and give them thier space as well as tell them good job ect . Tournaments come and go all the time . There will always be new circuits ect. in the works and some will make it , some will not . The fishermen / fisherwomen are always looking for something better to fish . 

The best thing in my eyes is for directors to work with one anouther and get along . We are lucky here in Central Ohio that most everyone running tournaments knows one anouther and has respect for each other . We try to schedule our events around each other so that there is no loss of interest for ones circuit due to date conflicts from anouther tournament . This will never be 100% but at least the effort to do so was there .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good points guys.

Jamie's circuit looks great but iam on the Fence like Phil there just dosen't seem to be alot of guys that want to front up big money. Hopefully they will get the guys and do well.

As for the morning tournaments i have thought of this very thing and talked with Chris lampert a little on it as well. As i will be going back to 2nd shift it would give me the option to run something like this. The only problem i see is it will be limited as to who can fish depending on the lake you run it on. So you would have to have a good base of anglers that would commit to it. Your only going to get somewhat local guys as there will not be enough time to drive all over fish and still make it to work. But i would love to do something like this. This would be something you don't see alot of and i think there is diffinitly a group of guys there that would jump on board. As there is only the weekend option for the 2nd shift and 3rd shift guys primarily.

Dale, You make very good points. People do not realize how many tournaments and circuits are out there until they start looking or trying to schedule. WOW they are all over the place and everyday of the week almost.


----------



## GonFish'n (Oct 27, 2006)

Phil, no way, I'm trying to cut back instead of adding more to my plate  I'm fishin two weekday events, Tuesdays and Thursday, Tuesday nighters as a rider with the TD--I have nothing to do with it except fishin and buggin Ed and Frank. BUT if someone does start a morning event, say at Alum or O'Shaughnessy, I'll be there if the day of the week doesn't conflict with one of the weekday off-limits times. Dale, good point on the "water", we all gotta share it and folks that make statements like that made to you are just plain ignorant. It's happened to me as well when I was out just fishin and having fun. I guess some folks just think they have more rights than the rest of us or something? I think Jamie's targeting a different group of folks with his events--maybe that's a bad term, I guess what I mean to say is he's targeting a group of folks who wanna see the "money" and a return for their investment. With full fields you're looking at a $42K Classic at Kentucky Lake in October of the same year--if anyone's ever fished Kentucky Lake in the fall, you know how really good it is. I'm looking forward to it.


----------

